# Relabeling with multiple sizes - what's the best option?



## dubfonik (Nov 3, 2015)

I'd like to remove the blank t-shirt's existing label and get my own custom woven labels made and put in place.

Of course the main issue with this is having the size displayed - I will need to have one design made for every size, right? Is there perhaps a better way?

I would prefer a woven label instead of a screen printed approach, but even then I would need to have one screen print made for each size anyway.

What would be a better approach to doing this? Not having a size mentioned at all?

Thanks


----------



## TLK (Jan 15, 2013)

You've got a number of options:

1:Get labels made for every size
2:Sew in a small size label alongside branded labels
3:Ask your screen printer to print neck tags and tape off corresponding sizes when they're not being printed (saves on screen setup)

The third option means designing the artwork with sizes running across the bottom


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you're set on woven, Tud's choice #2 is what I would do. The smaller size label can also be woven and can usually be purchased off the shelf at companies that sell this kind of stuff.


----------

